# Icons



## userc45 (31. Jan 2007)

Wenn ich mein Applet im Eclipse Appletviewer startet, dann werden Icons, die ich in die JTextPane einfüge angezeigt. Auch sämtliche andere Icons die ich in meinem Applet verwende werden angezeigt (Labels mit Icons etc).

Wenn ich das Applet jedoch im Browser aufrufe werden die Icons in der JTextPane nicht mehr angezeigt. Die Bilder in den Labels aber schon. Die Bilder werden korrekt geladen, sie werden nur nicht im JTextPane angezeigt.

Es wird jeweils die gleiche VM verwendet mit der gleichen Java Version.
Der einzige unterschied liegt im Ladevorgang des Bildes.


```
Image tmp = null;
```

Zum laden aus dem JAR Archive

```
tmp = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage(this.getClass().getResource(path));
```

Zum Laden vom lokalen Dateisystem (beim Entwickeln und Testen)

```
tmp = ImageIO.read(new File(prefix + path));
```

Ich vermute, dass es sich hier jeweils um ein anderes Bildformat handelt ... kann das wer bestätigen?

mfg userc45


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Jan 2007)

Nein, kann ich nicht. Du benutzt einfach die falschen Methoden, um die Bilder einzulesen.
Ein oft gemachter Fehler. Du musst die Methoden benutzen, die dir Applet, bzw. die abgeleiteten Klassen zur Verfügung stellen und nicht die Methoden aus ToolKit.


----------



## Guest (1. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

aber die bilder, die zb in Labels sind werden angezeigt ... also werden die Bilder im Applet auch geladen.
Nur in der JTextPane erscheinen sie nicht.

mfg userc45


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Feb 2007)

Dafür ist JTextPane auch nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## Guest (2. Feb 2007)

Hmm? Und deswegen gehts im AppletViewer und im Browser nicht? ... Was für eine Komponente soll man sonst verwenden?

mfg userc45


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Feb 2007)

Ups, sorry. Ich stand wohl etwas neben mir. Ich hab jetzt JTextPane mit JTextArea verwechselt.   
In einer JTextArea gehts nicht, in einer JTextPane schon.

Gibts denn irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen in der Konsole?


----------



## Guest (4. Feb 2007)

Nein keine Fehlermeldungen er zeigts einfach nicht an ... 
Ich glaube es liegt am Format, vllt geben die 2 Methoden ein unterschiedliches Format zurück.

Komisch ist halt nur, dass es im Label funzt und im Browser nicht.

mfg userc45


----------



## Guest (7. Feb 2007)

Hallo.

Du hast erwähnt, dass man in Applets Bilder anders lädt ... mit der vom Applet zur Verfügung gestellten Funktion getImage().
Das Problem ist, wie kann ich mit dieser Funktion ein Bild aus dem mitgelieferten JAR File lesen, in dem sich auch die anderen Files befinden?

mfg userc45


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Feb 2007)

```
Image image = getImage(getClass().getResource("bild.jpg"));
```


----------

